# http://pixelbalance.eu/ - My Personal Website



## mdw (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently changed the name of my website into Pixel Balance 

I decided to do it in English, as most people in the Netherlands speak English as well. 
Hopefully there's not too much Dinglish (Dutch<>English) in it... :er:

Let me know what you think! 



​


----------

